# Have bar clamps completely replaced c clamps?



## Abe Froman (Jun 14, 2011)

What can C-clamps do that bar clamps can't do? Is there any real need for C-clamps if you have enough size variation of bar clamps?

Project examples where C-clamps work better are encouraged.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I went through some of my pictures looking for C clamps in use. It's not like they are the actual subject but I think I found a few where C clamps make a pretty good choice over others as well as some where F clamps work better than bar clamps. Clamps are usually about size and fit, it all depends on what you are doing. I have a bunch more but I'm over my picture allotment for this post.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

The screw on a c-clamp can reach into spots that a bar or pipe clamp will never reach.

I still use them.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I think they all have their place. You'll find that as you need clamps there seems to be one or two types that would work best. Bar and pipe clamps are good for their length. For small work, the "C" clamp works very well. As with any clamp, there needs to be "just enough" pressure, and, on the other end of the scale over clamping presents its own problems.












 







.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Not in my shop. For instance, when I make cabinet doors, I usually use a slip joint. This is another name for a through mortise and tenon. I use pipe clamps to draw the rails and stiles snug, then I use c-clamps (with blocks and wax paper) to clamp the mortise and tenon joints together. It would be hugely impractical to use bar clamps for this.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

There are many, many jobs where a C clamp is more useful.

G


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a bunch of old C clamps, but honestly I mostly use them for automotive work. They are particularly useful for driving brake caliper pistons back into position during brake rebuilds. Then again, I have a monster sized pair of Channel Lock type pliers that work even better for that!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I use small C clamps all the time for small gluing jobs where F clamps are just unnecessarily cumbersome and as others have pointed out there are places where even large C clamps just FIT better.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

phinds said:


> I use small C clamps all the time for small gluing jobs where F clamps are just unnecessarily cumbersome and as others have pointed out there are places where even large C clamps just FIT better.


Like you, I only have a few small c-clamps. They are useful for small glue-ups.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Abe Froman said:


> What can C-clamps do that bar clamps can't do? Is there any real need for C-clamps if you have enough size variation of bar clamps?
> 
> Project examples where C-clamps work better are encouraged.


C clamps work best where the bar of a bar clamp would get in the way. 

C clamps are smaller than bar clamps, and, well, are good for small jobs.

I use a long, adjustable-length (4 foot or 8 foot) aluminum fence when needing to precise-cut large sheets of wood with my skil-type circular saws. The best way to secure the fence to the workpiece is with small C clamps.

The picture shows a cutout modification and glue up (hole size reduction, using shop-made, dual half-circle, band-saw cut wood reduction rings) being done to an Allison IC-20 speaker enclosure with the aid of C clamps.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## b sco (Nov 8, 2010)

I like c-clamps for jigs, temporary fences, etc. There's not much chance of them loosening from vibration.
I'll use them for gluing up when I run short of bar clamps. (never enough!)


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

As already posted.....its a space thing.And the reason C-clamps come in different sizes.

They were born in a time when casting/foundry work was a cheap "go-to" method of producing goods.As industry focus changed,traditional C-clamps have gotten nudged off center stage,so to speak.They still are extremely useful to have around.

I buy them at yardsale and flea markts on the cheap.Its a crapshoot buying new asian.......some are thoughtfully produced with an eye on metalurgy........others suck to the point of being dangerous.Best,BW


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a bunch of c clamps, but rarely use them. I find small bar clamps are much faster, and easier to use. Don't have to unscrew it a lot to change clamp size, just slide along the bar. If I need a small clamp, I use the c clamps.


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

I don'y use as many C clamp as I might have in the past. But I wouldn't want too be without a few in my shop. When they are needed, no other can quit replace them.


----------

